#ubuntu-tr 2011-06-13
<gsezen> slm
<Kartagis> selam gsezen
<gsezen> android kullanan var mı aranızda? yada android üzerinde cyanogen gibi mod yüklemiş olan ?
<McQueen> slm millet
<UlkumuzTuran> slm
<hltman> selam
<varadero> Slm
 * k_1 g2g G'night @ll^^
#ubuntu-tr 2011-06-14
<Tempestade> Türkiye depo sunucusunda sorun mu var :S
<primeras> Tempestade, bende debian tr sunucularında sorun yaşıyorum şu an
<Tempestade> Başka bir sunucu seçtim bakalım.
<primeras> Tempestade, oldu mu
<Tempestade> TR sunucusu düzelene kadar hangi depoyu kullanabilirim?
<Kartagis> us
<birc434241> selam millet
<birc434241> doğru yerdemiyim acaba
<birc434241> burası ubuntu ırç mı
<Tempestade> Aleyküm selam, evet.
<birc434241> kimse aktif degil ama
<tulliana> selam
<xiackok> selam
<command> s.a
<jeaquares> selamlar
<ubush> selam
<jeaquares> naber
<ubush> a/s/l
<jeaquares> 18, f, london
<ubush> wuuw
<ubush> want you sex with me
<jeaquares> yes
<jeaquares> i sex you
<xiackok> ubush: jeaquares threesome?
<ubush> ok
<jeaquares> foursome ok
<xiackok> oh shit! is there anyone for foursome channel??
<ubush> ubuntu çok kernel panic verdiriyomuş doğrumu ?
<xiackok> ubush: ubuntu en iyi linux benim denediklerim arasında
<ubush> ubuntu kullanmayı düşünüyorum, öylr söyleyip soğuttular beni
<ubush> pardusuda bırakmak istemiyorum pek ama
<ubush> nede olsa milli işletim sistemimiz
<ubush> ama biraz tahrik ediyo sanki beni ubuntu
<xiackok> ubush: hacı şimdi apt nin eline kimse su dökemez
<xiackok> yanlışmıyım
#ubuntu-tr 2011-06-15
 * Heartbroken good morning ^^
<genctelefon> slm
<varadero> slm
#ubuntu-tr 2011-06-16
 * k_1 re..
<genctelefon> slm
#ubuntu-tr 2011-06-17
<Heartbroken> hi
<genctelefon> slm
<utdmr> slm
<genctelefon> raid 0 sorunun dan anlayan varmı
<genctelefon> http://forum.donanimhaber.com/m_48881896/tm.htm
<ss_> slm
<ss_> svn dan program kurulumunu nasil yaparim
#ubuntu-tr 2011-06-18
 * k_1 good night
<ultrAsk> S.a
<varadero> as
<ultrAsk> eyv.
<ultrAsk> beyler
<ultrAsk> bulunduðum konsolda
<ultrAsk> baðlý olduðum pc nin Ip sini nasýl
<ultrAsk> öðrenebilirim
<varadero> ifconfig
<varadero> yada ip add sh
<ultrAsk> -bash: ip: command not found
<varadero> iproute2 paketi kurulmamýþ
<varadero> ifconfig devam
<ultrAsk> tamam gördüm
<ultrAsk> eyv
<ultrAsk> 216.194.70.6
<ultrAsk> biþey kurdum girmesi gerek
<ultrAsk> bnc kurdum
<ultrAsk> aktif olmuyor...
<ultrAsk> /server 216.194.70.6:xXxX
<varadero> netstat -tanp | grep LISTEN
<varadero> ile bak
<varadero> socket dinleniyormu bnc tarafýndan
<ultrAsk> netstat -i | -I interface [-abdhntW] [-f address_family]
<ultrAsk>                [-M core] [-N system]
<ultrAsk>        netstat -w wait [-I interface] [-d] [-M core] [-N system] [-q howmany]
<ultrAsk>        netstat -s [-s] [-z] [-f protocol_family | -p protocol]
<ultrAsk>                [-M core] [-N system]
<ultrAsk>        netstat -i | -I interface -s [-f protocol_family | -p protocol]
<ultrAsk>                [-M core] [-N system]
<ultrAsk>        netstat -m [-M core] [-N system]
<ultrAsk>        netstat -B [-I interface]
<ultrAsk>        netstat -r [-AanW] [-f address_family] [-M core] [-N system]
<ultrAsk>        netstat -rs [-s] [-M core] [-N system]
<ultrAsk>        netstat -g [-W] [-f address_family] [-M core] [-N system]
<ultrAsk>        netstat -gs [-s] [-f address_family] [-M core] [-N system]
<ultrAsk> [supermasyon@shell ~]$ netstat
<ultrAsk> yardým verdi.
<ultrAsk>  netstat -m
<ultrAsk> denim
<varadero> pasteleme kanala
<varadero> uzun þeyleri web de bir yere pastele
<varadero> benim yazdýðým konutu yazmazsan alýrsýn tabi bunlarý
<varadero> netstat -tanp | grep LISTEN
<ultrAsk> netstat -tanp | grep LISTEN
<ultrAsk> aynýsýný
<ultrAsk> yazýyorum
<ultrAsk> 87835  25  SN     0:00.02 ./psybnc
<ultrAsk> görülüyor...
<ultrAsk> ps x den
<varadero> netstat dan görmen lazým
<ultrAsk> çýkmýyo
<varadero> nmap varsa local host a port tara ozmaan
<varadero> çýkmasý lazým komut doðru
<varadero> eðer shell linux ise
<ultrAsk> nasýl taratcam
<ultrAsk> varmýþ
<varadero> nmap localhost
<ultrAsk> nmap is not installed, but is available in the following package(s):
<ultrAsk> vs vs çýkýyo
<varadero> e yokmuþ
<varadero> bnc hangi portu dinlicek
<varadero> ?
<ultrAsk> kurdum
<ultrAsk> Starting Nmap 5.50 ( http://nmap.org ) at 2011-06-18 07:09 MDT
<ultrAsk> Unable to find nmap-services!  Resorting to /etc/services
<ultrAsk> sonra
<varadero> eðer shell linux ise
<varadero> nmap localhost
<varadero> dicen
<varadero> nmap localhost
<ultrAsk> scan olmuyo
<ultrAsk> anladým :)
<ultrAsk> ya IP belli
<ultrAsk> bnc kurdum.
<ultrAsk> giriþ yapamýom..
<ultrAsk> yapamýyom...
<varadero> bnc den anlamam ben
<varadero> portu söyle
<varadero> açýk olup olmadýðýna bakarýz
<ultrAsk> (62313)
<varadero> çalýþýp port dinlemiyorsa
<varadero> configurasyon yanlýþtýr
<ultrAsk> port bu
<varadero> bekle
<varadero> port kapalý
<varadero> configurasyon hatasý
<varadero> kurmuþ olduðun  bnc konfigurasyonunu eksik veya yanlýþ yapmýþsýn
<varadero> bnc çalýþýyorsa tabi
<ultrAsk> PSYBNC.SYSTEM.PORT1=62313
<ultrAsk> PSYBNC.SYSTEM.HOST1=*
<ultrAsk> PSYBNC.HOSTALLOWS.ENTRY0=*;*
<varadero> hata nerede bilemem bnc kurmadým daha önce
<ultrAsk> bence biz giriþi bulamadýk :)
<ultrAsk> hata yok :b
<ultrAsk> IP:Port
<varadero> port u dinlemiyor bnc
<ultrAsk> ama ps x de görünüyo?
<varadero> görünmesi dinleyeceði manasýna gelmez
<ultrAsk> hm
<ultrAsk> bildiðin biþey var mý
<ultrAsk> kuralim
<ultrAsk> deneyelim
<varadero> bnc hiç kurmadým
<ultrAsk> baþka biþey :))
<ultrAsk> yahu
<varadero> ha baþka bi proðram mý kuralým diyorsun
<varadero> ?
<varadero> bnc olmayan
<ultrAsk> hýhý
<ultrAsk> fark etmez:((
<ultrAsk> :)
<varadero> bir kaç 100 tane var
<varadero> ne amaçlý istiyorsun
<varadero> ?
<ultrAsk> buna benzer
<ultrAsk> bildiðin biþey var mý
<varadero> irc ile ilgili yok
<ultrAsk> basit kolay
<ultrAsk> fark etmez
<ultrAsk> :(
<ultrAsk> :)
<ultrAsk> ama bu pc degil
<ultrAsk> bilgin olsun ;)
<varadero> hmm aklýma hemen gelmedi
<varadero> shell bu
<varadero> muhtemelen vps
<ultrAsk> hýhý
<ultrAsk> evet
<varadero> muhtemelen openvz
<ultrAsk> galiba
<ultrAsk> openvz
<varadero> uname -a
<ultrAsk> ile xen farký ne
<varadero> çok farký var
<ultrAsk> FreeBSD
<ultrAsk> miþ :b
<varadero> iki 3 kalem deil
<varadero> eh
<varadero> yuh yani
<ultrAsk> ne oldu :D
<varadero> sockstat -4l
<varadero> dersen görürsün freebsd de
<varadero> netstat -tanp
<varadero> çalýþmaz
<ultrAsk> supermasyon psybnc  87835 3  tcp4   *:62313               *:*
<ultrAsk> çalýþtý
<varadero> ne kullandýðýný söylemezsen nasýl yardýmcý olacaz
<ultrAsk> :))
<ultrAsk> doðruymuþ..
<ultrAsk> girmedik
<ultrAsk> daha ama :D
<varadero> çalýþýyormuþ iþte
<ultrAsk> eee
<ultrAsk> nasýl girecez içine :(
<varadero> bnc ye baðlanmadým bile hayatýmda hiç
<ultrAsk> ya IP sine 62313 portunu
<ultrAsk> koyuyon
<ultrAsk> tamamdýr :D
<ultrAsk> sen bi denesene
<varadero> denicek biþi yok
<ultrAsk> supermasyon psybnc  87835 3  tcp4   *:62313               *:*
<varadero> port kapalý
<varadero> dinlemiyor
<varadero> ip adresi verdiðin dinlemiyor
<ultrAsk> /server 216.194.70.6:62313
<ultrAsk> bi denesene
<varadero> port kapalý
<varadero> muhtemelen Jail içerisindesin o port a iznin yok
<ultrAsk> all alla
<ultrAsk> hm
<ultrAsk> baþka biþeyde yapamam heralde :S
<varadero> portu deðiþtir
<varadero> 2000 felan yap dene
<varadero> restart et
<varadero> proðramý bsd yi deil
<ultrAsk> tamam
<ultrAsk> kill 87835
<ultrAsk> yaptým kapanmadý?
<ultrAsk> böyle deðilmiydi.?
<varadero> kill -9 yap
<varadero> killall -9 psybnc
<varadero> ama restart etmen daha mantýklý
<varadero> /usr/local/etc/rc.d/psybnc restart
<varadero> gibi biþidir
<varadero> rc.d nin içine bak ismi farklý olabilir
<utdmr> init.d ubuntuda sanırım
<ultrAsk> týk yok
<varadero> yani ne diyeyim
<varadero> temel linux bilgin bile yok
<varadero> FreeBSD jail host almýþsýn
<ultrAsk> kapanmýyor?
<ultrAsk> silsem nasýl olur :p
<varadero> kapanmaz
<varadero> kill -9 kapatýr onu
<ultrAsk> kill: usage: kill [-s sigspec | -n signum | -sigspec] pid | jobspec ... or kill -l [sigspec]
<varadero> kill -9 pidno
<varadero> dicem pid no yazacan
<varadero> hata alýcan
<varadero> utdmr tarif etsene arkadaþa
<ultrAsk> kapandý.
<ultrAsk> þidmi silip yenden yüklim
<ultrAsk> yada configine girip
<varadero> nasil yükledin o
<ultrAsk> portu deðiþsem daha mantýklý
<varadero> proðramý
<varadero> ?
<ultrAsk> normal
<ultrAsk> kurdum..
<varadero> çok açýklayýcý oldu
<ultrAsk> indirip
<ultrAsk> tar -zxvf dosya
<varadero> linux paketini indirdin tabi
<ultrAsk> make
<varadero> normal kurma öyle olmuyor o anormal kurma
<ultrAsk> normali
<varadero> pkg_add -r psybnc
<ultrAsk> nasýl
<varadero> bu kadar
<ultrAsk> iyide yoksa?
<ultrAsk> içinde
<varadero> %100 vardýr
<varadero> 25000 paket var
<ultrAsk> hm
<varadero> psybnc çok genel bir paket
<ultrAsk> anladým
<varadero> www.freebsd.org/ports
<varadero> a gir
<varadero> arattýr
<varadero> bulduðun paketi
<varadero> pkg_add -r
<varadero> ile kur
<ultrAsk> anladým
<ultrAsk> kasmiyim þimdi mekaný :)
<ultrAsk> küçük zaten
<ultrAsk> yanlýþ biþey kurarým felan
<varadero> biraz linux öðrenip sonra alsaydýn
<varadero> parana yazýk
<varadero> neyse para senin sonuçta sen bilirsin
<ultrAsk> hacým
<ultrAsk> eyv.
<ultrAsk> hata verdi silip baþtan kurim
<ultrAsk> girermi sence?
<ultrAsk> ilk defa
<ultrAsk> freebsd  kullanýyom..
<varadero> kurabilirsen girer kuramazsan girmez bence :)
<varadero> linux ta bilmiyorsunki
<ultrAsk> :D
<varadero> çok farketmez sana
<varadero> :)
<ultrAsk> ubuntu ile baþlamýþtým..
<varadero> destopa týklamýþsýn
<varadero> linux kullanmamýþsýn
<varadero> ifconfig i bile bilmiyorsun daha
<ultrAsk> haklýsýn
<ultrAsk> ms dos ta ipconfig :p
<ultrAsk> di nasýl unuturum
<varadero> benim için OS farketmiyor
<ultrAsk> helal :)
<ultrAsk> hocam tebrik ederim.
<ultrAsk> ayrýca teþekkür ederim.
<varadero> reca
<varadero> tebrikllik bi durumda yok
<varadero> neyse çýkmam lazým
<ultrAsk> :)
<varadero> bye
<ultrAsk> tama
<ultrAsk> beyler
<ultrAsk> s.a
<ultrAsk> py26-pip has been installed in your home directory.
<ultrAsk> bunu kurdum nasýl çalýþtýracam?
<D3814N> terminalden veya menu de yokmu?
<ultrAsk> shell bu
<ultrAsk> vps
<ultrAsk> konsol yani
<D3814N> hmm bi bakim gugul dan
<ultrAsk> ;)
<D3814N> ultrAsk, sen bununla paket kuracan dimi
<ultrAsk> hyr bu bi paket
<ultrAsk> zaten
<ultrAsk> :D
<D3814N> apt-get yerine filan mi
<D3814N> lol
<ultrAsk> dostum
<ultrAsk> bunu indirdim
<D3814N> buyur
<ultrAsk> kuramýyorum
<ultrAsk> çalýþtýramýyom
<D3814N> .deb paketimi yoksa source'mi
<ultrAsk> .tar.gz
<D3814N> bakim icinde make  config filan varsa ona göre kuralim
<ultrAsk> tamam
<ultrAsk> ya aslýnda
<ultrAsk> önce tarýný indirdim çalýþtýramadým
<ultrAsk> sonra apt-get
<ultrAsk> þeklinde indirdim
<ultrAsk> ama yýk yok
<ultrAsk> home dizininde diyo
<ultrAsk> þuan ordayým
<ultrAsk> en iyi tar.gz yine indirim bakalým
<D3814N> evet
<D3814N> once tar dosyasini decompress yap
<ultrAsk> yani
<D3814N> yani icindekileri bi klasöre aliyo
<D3814N> zip acar gibi
<ultrAsk> açtým.
<ultrAsk> o sorun deðill
<ultrAsk> ardýndan?
<D3814N> icinde make ve config varmi
<D3814N> tabi terminalden gircen
<D3814N> o klasore yani
<ultrAsk> evet
<D3814N> tar -zxvf dosya.tar.gz
<D3814N> bu sekil de olur terminalde
<D3814N> sonra cd /home/kullanici/py26.. misal
<ultrAsk> dostum ben kullanýcýyým
<ultrAsk> root deðilim
<ultrAsk> yetkilerimi nasýl görebilirim
<D3814N> evet kullanici ismin ne ise onu yazcan
<D3814N>  paket home icinde dedin ya
<ultrAsk> ve nereye ne kadar yükleyebilirim.
<ultrAsk> hell ~]$
<D3814N> nautilus ile ayarlara bak
<ultrAsk> bu ne demekti
<D3814N> istersen haklari ve dosyalar kime ait filan hepsini göstertirsin
<ultrAsk> nasýl
<ultrAsk> benim tar dosyasýný nereye
<ultrAsk> yüklemem gerek kafam karýþtý
<ultrAsk> wget ten çekecem gene
<ultrAsk> þimdi giriþ yaptým
<ultrAsk> napim
<ultrAsk> ?
<D3814N> pardon
<ultrAsk> n.p
<D3814N> tar dosyasini istediginb yere indirebilirsin, tabi /home icinde olmasi kolaylik olur
<ultrAsk> yetkim yok dio orda
<D3814N> home da yetkin olmasi gerek
<ultrAsk> (Permission denied).
<ultrAsk> home ye þöyle girdim "cd.."
<ultrAsk> þeklinde
<D3814N> yani /home/ultrask
<ultrAsk> hmm
<D3814N> evet dogru
<D3814N> kullanici ismin ne ise orada yetkin var
<ultrAsk> supermasyon
<D3814N> evet /home/supermasyon   gir
<ultrAsk> baþa geldim gene
<ultrAsk> girdim
<D3814N> simdi
<ultrAsk> tamam
<D3814N> tar -zxvf *.tar.gz
<D3814N> dur dur
<ultrAsk> irclog2html-2.9.2.tar.gz' saved
<ultrAsk> yapmadým zaten
<D3814N> bakim bisey denicem
<ultrAsk> hm
<ultrAsk> açim mi_?
<D3814N> evet ac
<ultrAsk> açtým
<D3814N> oki cd yapip yeni klasore gir
<D3814N> cd irc tab basinca o tamamlar
<ultrAsk> irc nasýl ya :)
<ultrAsk> irc "tabl " mý basim
<ultrAsk> he
<ultrAsk> çýktý
<ultrAsk> içindekiler
<D3814N> simdi dogru ise, icinde make ve config dosyalari vardir
<D3814N> kur mak icin sirasi ile :
<D3814N>    ./configure
<D3814N> sonra make
<ultrAsk> ./configure: No such file or directory
<D3814N> sonra sudo make install
<D3814N> config yoksa make ile devam
<ultrAsk>  "Makefile", line 27: Need an operator
<ultrAsk> "Makefile", line 37: Need an operator
<ultrAsk> "Makefile", line 39: Need an operator
<D3814N> hmm
<D3814N> onlari bilemicem de
<D3814N> sen paketi nerden indirdin, ben bi bakim istersen
<ultrAsk> http://pypi.python.org/pypi/irclog2html#downloads
<ultrAsk> buradaki
<ultrAsk> log sistemini
<ultrAsk> kurmaya çalýsýyordum
<D3814N> bakim how to da biseyler yazar saniyorum
<ultrAsk> :)
<D3814N> valla ben make dedim ve yapiyo
<ultrAsk> all alla
<ultrAsk> :S
<D3814N> http://pypi.python.org/pypi/irclog2html
<ultrAsk> evet
<ultrAsk> bakim
<ultrAsk> biliyom orayýda
<ultrAsk> buradaki gibi
<ultrAsk> ilerleyemiyom
<D3814N> pytondan anlayan birisi yardim ediverse, iyi olacek
<ultrAsk> hocam
<ultrAsk> sen kurabildin mi
<ultrAsk> eee
<ultrAsk> bi serverin kin
<ultrAsk> yapsana
<ultrAsk> :)
<ultrAsk> mesela burada bi kanala dene?
<D3814N> lol ben ve hocalik :)
<ultrAsk> :D
<ultrAsk> yap iþter
<D3814N> ben kurmadimkine, sadece make yaptim
<ultrAsk> bash: ./setup.py: Permission denied
<ultrAsk> bunuda denedim
<D3814N> sudo ile dene
<ultrAsk> sudo: must be setuid root
<D3814N> sen ubuntu kullaniyorun dimi ultrAsk
<ultrAsk> FREEbsd
<D3814N> onda sudo filan olurmu bilmemkine
<ultrAsk> hm
<ultrAsk> frebsd nasýl dosya çalýþtýrýlýr
<ultrAsk> diye aratmak gerek
<D3814N> freebsd turkce kanali yokmu
<ultrAsk> yok sanýrým
<D3814N> simdilik Allah'a emanet olun.
<ultrAsk> beyler
<ultrAsk> bash tcsh zsh ksh csh
<ultrAsk> bunlardan hangini seçim?
<ultrAsk> bash tcsh zsh ksh csh
<ultrAsk> bunlar ne arkadaþlar:
<ultrAsk> beyler
<ultrAsk> hangi tür
<ultrAsk> linux kullandýðýmý nasýl öðreniyordum?
<primeras> o ne demek
<ultrAsk> freebsd mi
<ultrAsk> ubuntu mu
<ultrAsk> vs.
<ultrAsk> neyi kullandýðýmý
<ultrAsk> nasýl görebilirim
<primeras> ilginç soru bilemedim
<primeras> masaüstünün ekran görüntüsünü at istersen
<ultrAsk> konsoldan
<ultrAsk> dostm
<ultrAsk> of ya
<primeras> 1) dostun değilim 2) gnome kullanıyosan sistem>gnome hakkında ya gel orada dağıtım yazar
<primeras> *dağıtıcı*
<utdmr> ultrAsk: uname -a
<ultrAsk> buldm
<ultrAsk> saol :((
<ultrAsk> NetBSD faeroes 4.0.1_PATCH NetBSD 4.0.1_PATCH (SDF.amd64)
<ultrAsk> kullanmayý
<ultrAsk> bilen var mý?
<ultrAsk> :b
<primeras> utdmr, bazen uname komutu yemeyebiliyo
<ultrAsk> aldý
<primeras> mesela bende dağıtım yazmıyor
<primeras> dağıtım
<ultrAsk> ne yazýo
<ultrAsk> sdf.org tan aldým
<ultrAsk> ama yetki yok :S
<ultrAsk> wget kullanamýyorum..
<ultrAsk> satýn al diyo :))
<ultrAsk> terbiyesizler
<ultrAsk> madem veriyon niye satin alim
<ultrAsk> vermiyeceksen hiç verme ki wget yazamadýðýmý görmeyeyim
<ultrAsk> doðru deðil mi arkadaþlar
<utdmr> primeras: bende de linux yazıyor aslında sadece :)
<utdmr> primeras: bir yerde dist diye bir dosya vardı da adını unuttum
<primeras> bazıların yazabiliyo. o da tabii kurulumda dağıtımın ismini yazarlarsa
<primeras> bakiyim dist e
<ultrAsk> ne kadar
<ultrAsk> ram ým olduðunu nasýl görebilirim
<ultrAsk> mail dosyasýna girdim
<ultrAsk> bi ls çektim
<ultrAsk> bintane isim dosyasý çýktý
<ultrAsk> "ali" mehmet eric :D
<ultrAsk> vs vs..
<ultrAsk> devam ediyuo
<ultrAsk> 10 bin tane var
<primeras> dmidecode --type 17
<primeras> yaz
<primeras> ne çıkıyo
<ultrAsk> abi mail
<ultrAsk> dizini
<ultrAsk> bitmediki
<ultrAsk> k0jak                                   wavetrap
<ultrAsk> k0ju                                    wavila01
<ultrAsk> k0llyask                                wawa
<ultrAsk> k0rn                                    wawa1010
<ultrAsk> k0rtez                                  wawan
<ultrAsk> k0s                                     wawito
<ultrAsk> k0t3sh                                  way22
<ultrAsk> k0uc                                    waye131
<ultrAsk> k0xy                                    wayfare
<ultrAsk> k0zniz0v                                wayhigh
<ultrAsk> k1                                      waylan
<ultrAsk> k102394                                 wayne
<ultrAsk> k10n                                    wayne89
<ultrAsk> k124                                    waynem
<ultrAsk> k13shu                                  waz
<ultrAsk> k140                                    wazdar
<utdmr> ultrAsk: ram için "free"
<ultrAsk> psh: free: not found - try 'help' for commands
<ultrAsk> faeroes:/mail> dmidecode --type 17
<ultrAsk> psh: dmidecode --type 17: not found - try 'help' for commands
<primeras> oha :S
<primeras> free yazınca
<ultrAsk> aynn
<ultrAsk> :D
<primeras> Mem: yazan ram bilgin olması lazım
<ultrAsk> faeroes:/mail> mem
<ultrAsk> psh: mem: not found - try 'help' for commands
<ultrAsk> :D
<ultrAsk> çok ilginç
<ultrAsk> verim girin isterseniz?
<ultrAsk> .               bin             lib             netbsd          tmp
<ultrAsk> ..              boot            libdata         sbin            udd
<ultrAsk> .lesshst        com             libexec         spare           usr
<ultrAsk> .lsof_faeroes   dev             mail            stand           var
<ultrAsk> .mysql_history  etc             meta            sys             www
<ultrAsk> arpa            ftp             mnt             telnetd.core
<ultrAsk> nediyosunuz
<utdmr> help'i denesene
<ultrAsk>  what         - what can I use this account for?
<ultrAsk>  unix         - a listing of UNIX commands available to you NOW
<ultrAsk>  how          - information on increasing membership
<ultrAsk>  teach        - using SDF in a classroom setting
<ultrAsk>  dialup       - information about SDF dialup service
<ultrAsk>  arpa         - about lifetime arpa membership
<ultrAsk>  bboard       - sdf user message boards
<ultrAsk>  commode      - chat with other users online
<ultrAsk>  ysm          - chat on the ICQ network
<ultrAsk>  bsflite      - chat on the AIM network
<ultrAsk>  msnre        - chat on the MSN network
<ultrAsk>  ttytter      - listen to Twitter tweets anonymously
<ultrAsk>  lynx         - browse the WWW textually or access GOPHER
<ultrAsk>  bksp         - set your BACKSPACE key
<ultrAsk>  faq          - frequently asked questions
<ultrAsk>  software     - display software programs installed on the system
<utdmr> help unix
<ultrAsk>  bsflite      - chat on the AIM network
<ultrAsk>  msnre        - chat on the MSN network
<ultrAsk>  ttytter      - listen to Twitter tweets anonymously
<ultrAsk>  lynx         - browse the WWW textually or access GOPHER
<ultrAsk>  bksp         - set your BACKSPACE key
<ultrAsk>  faq          - frequently asked questions
<ultrAsk>  software     - display software programs installed on the system
<ultrAsk>  quote        - get a real time stock quote
<ultrAsk>  games        - a listing of available games
<ultrAsk>  thxmoo       - connect to the THXMOO
<ultrAsk>  mud          - connect to the SDFmud
<ultrAsk>  validate     - gain additional shell access (also try 'user' for details)
<primeras> dur dur ultrAsk
<primeras> server mı bu ultrAsk
<primeras> :S
<ultrAsk> evet
<ultrAsk> arpa dosyasýný silim dedim
<ultrAsk> ::))
<ultrAsk> m: arpa/af/c/cbeok/projects/haws/.git/objects/4e: Permission denied
<ultrAsk> rm: arpa/af/c/cbeok/projects/haws/.git/objects/68/0a379fe516a452a4f7179340e4614518887a09: Permission denied
<ultrAsk> rm: arpa/af/c/cbeok/projects/haws/.
<primeras> msnre        - chat on the MSN network
<primeras> server mı chat odası mı belli değil
<primeras> klajsdkjasd
<ultrAsk> :D
<ultrAsk> acaba hesabý açarken "yok ben paralý açacam" mý dedim ?
<ultrAsk> açmasýda kolay deðil hea
<ultrAsk> :D
<ultrAsk> þifreli mübarek :))))
<ultrAsk> sdf.org
<ultrAsk> gir
<ultrAsk> :)
<ultrAsk> pa/gm/k/krogermd/rm6/deity/sophia: Permission denied
<ultrAsk> rm: arpa/gm/k/krogermd/rm6/deity: Permission denied
<ultrAsk> rm: arpa/gm/k/krogermd/rm6/doc/andy_farewell.txt: Permission denied
<ultrAsk> rm: arpa/gm/k/krogermd/rm6/doc/act.txt: Permission denied
<ultrAsk> rm: arpa/gm/k/krogermd/rm6/doc/area.txt: Permission denied
<ultrAsk> rm: arpa/gm/k/krogermd/rm6/doc/class.txt: Permission denied
<ultrAsk> rm: arpa/gm/k/krogermd/rm6/doc/command.txt: Permission denied
<ultrAsk> rm: arpa/gm/k/krogermd/rm6/doc/contrib.txt: Permission denied
<ultrAsk> rm: arpa/gm/k/krogermd/rm6/doc/drool.txt: Permission denied
<primeras> root olduğuna emin misin ultrAsk
<ultrAsk> will expire in 666 days - Please 'validate' your account soon
<ultrAsk> bu ne?
<ultrAsk> Please press your BACKSPACE key:
<primeras> yanlış anlamadıysam 666 gün içinde onaylan mı ne lazımmış hesabı öyle bişi
<primeras> yoksa nanay
<ultrAsk> anldm
<ultrAsk> verim sana takýl
<ultrAsk> istersen :b
<primeras> bozuk serverı napıyım. bsd ymiş bide :D
<ultrAsk> :D
<ultrAsk> chat yeri bile var
<ultrAsk> ln
<ultrAsk> :b
<ultrAsk> com yazýyon
<ultrAsk> odaya baðlanýyo :)))
<ultrAsk> sende üye ol konsalým
<ultrAsk> slkjflskj
<primeras> iyiymiş
<ultrAsk> mit takip edemez
<primeras> kameralı sohbet yoksa ben yokum :(
<ultrAsk> :DD
<ultrAsk> mhuauaha
<ultrAsk>  room-name   #    created      time  topic
<ultrAsk> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
<ultrAsk>      lobby   0  18-Jun-11  17:39:55  SDF's Welcoming Room
<ultrAsk> :))))
<primeras> nası bi servermış la bu
<ultrAsk> robot bile var ya :))
<s0u][ight> slm
<primeras> as
<melen> beyler bu flash pluginin tam adı nedir acep?
<melen> paket ismi olarak
<melen> kubuntu daki paket yöneticisi cozurttu paketleri göstermiyor
<melen> ya da apt-get in arama parametresi var mı göremedim ben
<primeras> flash player non free
<melen> tam adı ne primeras komut olarak vereceğim
<primeras> apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<primeras> lan melen sen misin
<primeras> :D
<melen> :D
<primeras> ubuntu ya mı gectin
<melen> kubuntu kurdum ubuntudaydım bir kaç gündür :D
<primeras> :D
<primeras> kde kullanılır mu :p
<primeras> xubuntu kuraydın
<melen> yok ya iyi böle
<primeras> pardus tan kalma alışkanlık demi mehmetali
<primeras> pardon melen
<melen> :D
<melen> öle ama bu oturum kaydetme falan gelişmiş gnome a göre gnome o bakımdan zayıf :D neyse işte gnome out bana :D
<primeras> lxde de iyi gibi
<primeras> xfce de güzel
#ubuntu-tr 2011-06-19
<Guest6806> slm
<Guest6806> heyt
<Guest6806> :)
<utdmr> merhaba
<rainbow> selam
#ubuntu-tr 2012-06-11
<mrcan> varadero
#ubuntu-tr 2012-06-13
<hakan> s.a.
<hakan> nautilus da icon dizilim ayarlrını ön tanımlı nasıl ayarlarım
<hakan> hallettim
<hakan> yazınca halloluyor :D
<gamyoncu> mkikim
#ubuntu-tr 2012-06-14
<Turbolinux> Merhabalar. MSN platformu için Empathy kullanmak istedim ama kamera ve ses desteğini kullanamıyorum. Bir paket mi kurmalıyım?
<Turbolinux> Bilen var mı çözümü?
<Turbolinux> Paket mi eksik?
<Turbolinux> Forumdan birisi var mı burada?
<gsezen> s.a.
#ubuntu-tr 2012-06-15
<Fatih_M> selam
<Fatih_M> TurkeR, askerlik bitti mi?
<TurkeR> Fatih_M: :) 1 sene oluyor
<Fatih_M> hehehe yurttayken
<Fatih_M> sağ olsunlar bütün portları kapattıkları için IRC filan giremiyordum...
<Fatih_M> usb belleklerin okuma/yazma performansını ölçen basit bir program var mı kullandığınız?
<BrozaC> Slm
<Fatih_M> a.s BrozaC
<BrozaC> slm
<Azad> iyi aksamlar, biraz once archlinux-tr kanalinda durup dururken alçagin biri bana kufur etti ardindanda kanaldan atti, boylesi durumlarda ne yapmak grekiyor, bir fikri olan varmi ?
<ronax> Azad : nicki neydi,paco mu?
<Azad> ben bu tur kanallari, genel olarak chat kanallari kullanmadigim ve bilmedigim için soruyorum
<BrozaC> baska kim yapacak :)
<BrozaC> sinirlenmistir biseye
<Azad> hayir ama paco ona op olma yetkisi verdi oda beni kanaldan atti
<Azad> sinirlenmismidir ?
<Azad> ben kimseyi sinirlendirecek veya rahatsiz edecek hiç bir sey yapmadim ve yapmam
<BrozaC> sinek gecmistir odadan sinirlenmistir
<Azad> him
<ronax> Azad : orası öyle
<ronax> her zaman öyleydi
<ronax> ve her zaman öyle kalacak
<Azad> peki bu sinekten bile rahatsiz olan alçaklara karsi bir yaptirim yokmu ?
<Azad> yanina karmi kalacak ,
<ronax> gitmeyeceksin :)
<BrozaC> yok
<BrozaC> takmicaksin
<ronax> yok sayacaksın
<Azad> zaten takmiyorum çunku boyle bir seyi adam olan veya insan olan yapmaz zaten
<Azad> buyuk olasilikla asagilik biridir
<Azad> ama bu tur tiplere karsi bir yaptirimdan bahsediyorum
<Azad> kaldiki ben oraya archlinux ile ilgili birseyler sormak için gitmistim, yani sadece informatik ile ilgili seyler için ama demek bu kanallarda amaç bu degilmis
<Azad> neyse sizide rahatsiz etmemisimdir dilerim
<ronax> bu kanallarda... bu olmadı
<ronax> o kanal ayrı burası ayrı
<ronax> arch linux'un yerel topluluğu yok
<Azad> bu kanallar (irc) demek istedim,uzerinize alinmayin
<ronax> oturmuş bir sitesi forumu yok
<ronax> kanalıda bu halde
<ronax> özcesi arch kullanmak istiyorsanız
<ronax> ingilizce kaynakalara bakacaksınız
<ronax> yerel destek şu an için sorunlu
<Azad> evet arch kullaniyorum ve kendi basimin çaresinede zaten kendim bakiyorum, mesele o degil ama yinede archlinux-tr orasi ve yaklasim mide bulandirici, nasil bu tur kanallari boyle kisilere birakirlar anliyamiyorum.
<ronax> onlar açmış :)
<Azad> himm
<Azad> yani simdi bende bir tane archlinux-tr açabilirmiyim, istersem ?
<ronax> bu arada sizi daha önce görmedik sanırım buralarda,yanılıyormuyum
<Azad> nadiren ugrarim
<Azad> ama sekiz-on yildir sadece linux kullaniyorum
<ronax> Azad : <ronax> _paco_ : arch-tr de kime op verdin lan
<ronax> <ronax> millete küfür etmiş yine
<ronax> <_paco_> ora yi karistirma
<ronax> <sertaconay> arch-tr diye niye kanal yok
<ronax> <ronax> archlinux-tr
<ronax> <ronax> _paco_ : çocuğun nicki kürtçe diye mi küfür ettiniz
<ronax> <_paco_> yoo
<ronax> <ronax> eee
<ronax> <_paco_> aramizda istemiyom
<Azad> ogrenmek istedigim bu tur kanallara ve kisilere karsi ne yapilabilir sorusuna cevap bulmakti ama sizde birsey demediniz ama pesini birakmayacagim
<ronax> bak bulup sorduk
<Azad> aralarinda istemiyorlarmiymis :)
<Azad> neden ,
<ronax> 10 yıldır linux kullanan bir arkadaşımızın sormaması gereken bir soru
<ronax> ırc kanallarında her türlü insan ver var
<Azad> dedim ya paco kendisi yapmadi ona yaptirdi hemde nedensizce, kaldiki kanalda zaten toplamda on kisi bile yoktu ve konusan sadece iki kisiydik, uçuncu kisi kufurlen basladi sonrasinda paco ona op yetkisi verdi ve oda beni kanaldan atti, anlamak istedigim ortada hiç birsey yokken neden bu yapildi, ozelliklede paconun buna neden firsat verdigi ?
<Azad> boylemi eyleniyorlar ?
<ronax> paco bir troll
<Azad> bir trol bir kullaniciya op yetkisi verip provoke edebilirmi
<ronax> neden yapmasın
<Azad> neden yapsin ?
<ronax> trolda ondan
<Azad> trolu anlamam gerekiyor
<Azad> dedigim gibi ben irc kullanmam
<Azad> hatta chat yapmam
<ronax> ilginç bir şey ama
<Azad> bu nedenlede buna dair birsey bildigimi soyleyemem
<Azad> ilginç olan ne ?
<Azad> ben bu araci bir iletisim araci olarak goruyor ve oyle kullaniyorum
<Azad> elbette bazen çok insan olabiliyor ama bir duzen, bir disiplin, bir denetleme, kural yokmu ?
<ronax> 10 yıllık bir linux kullanıcısının ırc kullanmaması biraz tuhafıma gitti
<Azad> ihtiyaç duymadim
<ronax> linux ile ilgili sorunları nasıl giderdiniz peki
<Azad> insanlara birsey sordugumuzda çogu zaman sadece cevap vermek yerine baska alanlara yoneliyorlar bu nedenden kullanmiyorum
<Azad> forumlar, wikiler, google yetiyor
<ronax> ingilizceniz var sanırım
<Azad> ama irc nin hizli haberlesmek için daha iyi oldugunu dusundugumden bazen ugrar ve bazen sorularim olur ama genelde yaklasimlar kotu oldugundan dedigim gibi çok nadiren ugrarim
<Azad> hayir ingilizce çok az biliyorum ama çok iyi fransizca bilirim ve geneldede fransiz sitelerinden isimi hallederim kaldiki ingilizce siteleride tercume etme imkani var
<Azad> yani dil sorunu oldugundan tr ye gelmiyorum
<Azad> sadece neden olmasin diye
<Azad> ama artik hiç ugramayacagim sanirim
<ronax> niye fransada trol yok mu
<Azad> onlarda uç, bes kisi oyle kalsinlar basbasa :)
<Azad> fransiz kanallarinda duzeysizlige hiç dek gelmedim
<ronax> fransadan bir kanal tavsiye eder misiniz
<Azad> trol dediginiz seyi hala anlamis degilim
<Azad> siz trol deyince ben kanal sorumlusunu anliyorum
<ronax> :))
<ronax> işte bu nedenle şaşırıyorum bende
<Azad> yani operator gorevi yapan kisileri
<Azad> mesela ubuntu-fr ye bakabilirsiniz
<Azad> insanlar saygi kurallari içinde paylasim yapiyorveya archlinux-fr ye
<Azad> pardon
<ronax> http://www.trollbilimi.org/
<ronax> bu size biraz trolluk hakkında fikir verebilit
<ronax> r
<Azad> bakiyorum
<Azad> ama irc kanallari ve oplari ile ilgisini anliyamadim
<Azad> bir stilmi yani
<Azad> kufurlu konusma stili
<ronax> Azad : Parlez-vous Français ?
<Azad> :)
<ronax> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Troll_%28Internet%29
<ronax> bien
<ronax> :)
<Azad> trolun anlamini biliyorum elbette ama irc kanallarindaki islevi ve gerekliligini anlamadim
<ronax> her hangi bir işlevleri yok ve tamamen gereksizler
<ronax> neyse,hangi masaüstü ortamını kullanıyorsunuz
<Azad> peki irc kanallrda bunlari etkisizlestirmek mumkun degilmi ?
<ronax> maalesef
<Azad> xfce :)
<ronax> 4.10 mu
<Azad> evet sanirim
<ronax> ne zaman kurdunuz?
<Azad> bu aksam
<ronax> daha önce hangi dağıtımı kullanıyordunuz
<Azad> archlinuxte yeniyim
<Azad> ama linuxun bir çok distribusyonunu kullandim
<ronax> en çok hangisini kullandınız
<Azad> bilgisayarin birinde opensuse kurulu birinde ubuntu birindeyse archlinux
<Azad> ama en çok kullandigim ubuntu verionlari
<Azad> ama archlinux kurdugum bilgisayara artik lubuntuda agir gelmeye baslamisti
<Azad> u nedenle archlinux kurdum
<Azad> pardon bazi harfler eksik oldu
<ronax> lubuntu ağır geldiği için arch mı kurdunuz
<Azad> evet
<ronax> e nasıl kaldırdı archı lubuntuyu kaldıramayan pc
<Azad> daha hafif baska sistemlerde (debian xfce ve lxde gibi) kurdum ama
<ronax> debian hangi versiyon
<Azad> simdilik bu pc de en iyi archlinux calisiyor
<Azad> debian 6.0.5
<ronax> squeeze yani
<ronax> taban kurulum yapıp
<Azad> squeeze den sonraki
<ronax> lxde kursaydınız
<ronax> squeezeden sonrasını çıkartamadım,hangisi tam olarak
<Azad> denedim ama lxde bile archlinuxten daha agirdi
<Azad> ama daha komple elbette
<Azad> zaten agirliklarida kopmle olmalarindan kaynaklaniyor sanirim
<Azad> gentoo bile denedim :)
<ronax> pc niz kaç bit
<Azad> 32
<Azad> oldukça yasli
<Azad> 2000 de almistim :)
<Azad> toutou linux denemistim live cd olarak çok çok iyi
<sertaconay> dapper drake tadını hiçbiri vermiyor yav
<Azad> :) bilmiyorum, denemedim
<Azad> ama benim ardigim sistem minimum ile çalisan ama tercihen firefox, thunderbird, libreoffice kullanabilecegim bir sistem olsun istiyorum
<ronax> :)
<Azad> basbirde vlc
<ronax> eski bir cihazda bunları kullamazsınız
<ronax> vlc hariç
<Azad> archlinuxte su an bunlar kurulu ve hepsini bir arada kullanabiliyorum
<Azad> pc kaldirabiliyor
<ronax> lubuntu kasıyor dediniz
<Azad> evet
<ronax> e nasıl kaldırıyor bunları peki
<Azad> ubuntu minimumu kurup programlar ilave ederek kullanmayi denedim yine agir geldi
<sertaconay> ya gelecek linux vardı bir ara
<ronax> öyle olmaz
<sertaconay> turkix falan
<sertaconay> öldüler galiba
<ronax> pupy linux
<ronax> slax
<ronax> damn small linux
<ronax> bu distrolar 20 yıllık pc leride çalıştırır
<ronax> ama archI kaldırıyorsa başka bakmak lazım
<Azad> toutou linux sanirim onlarin yerini aldi biraz
<ronax> bunlar devam ediyor
<ronax> gentoo kurdum dediniz sanırım
<Azad> :) evet
<ronax> stage ?
<Azad> ama kurulumu bitirmeden birakmistim
<ronax> stage ?
<Azad> stage 3
<ronax> niye bıraktınız
<Azad> o gun çok yorgundum
<Azad> artik baska bir gun deneyecegim
<ronax> bir günden daha uzun sürer stage 3 :)
<Azad> belkide bu hafta sonu
<sertaconay> ubuntu kanalında kanser eden biri var
<ronax> yada siz çok ustasınız
<Azad> anlamdim
<ronax> bakın gentoo starge 3 kuracaksınız
<ronax> hafif programlar tercih edeceksiniz
<ronax> ve mümkünse derleyeceksiniz
<ronax> sorununuz kalmaz
<ronax> openbox filan kullandınız mı
<ronax> fluxbox yada
<Azad> openboox kullandim
<ronax> gentoo + openbox
<ronax> firefox yerine midori
<ronax> libreofiice yerine gnome office (yani abiword gnumeric fila
<ronax> vlc olabilir
<ronax> hafif
<ronax> bunlar işinizi görür
<ronax> çokda sağlam bir sisteminiz olur
<Azad> ben gentoo'yu install-x86-minimal-20120612.iso ile denemistim
<ronax> sorun ne
<Azad> contests, digests ve stage3 gibi seçeneklerde vardi ama ben bunlari hatta bir butun olarak gentoo'yu tanimadigim için install-x86-minimal-20120612.iso ile baslamayi tercih etmistim
<Azad> ama dedigim gibi o gun oldukça yorgundum ve kurulumu bitiremeden birakmistim
<Azad> ama dediklerinizi unutmayacagim, tesekkurler
<ronax> ama dediklerim belli bir uzmanlık ister
<ronax> kolay değildir
<Azad> sabir ve zaman
<ronax> çaba,çaba ve çaba...
<Azad> internet ortaminda oldukça iyi hazirlanmis yiginla wiki, forum ve dokuman var
<Azad> ve dediginiz gibi çaba
<Azad> ama ben meraktan yapiyorum
<Azad> yoksa meslegim, isim degil
<ronax> mesleğiniz ne
<Azad> okulada gitmedim
<Azad> :)
<Azad> insaat sirketim var
<Azad> ev, bina yapiyoruz
<Azad> ama siz kanaldakiler genelde informatik alaninda çalisan insanlarsiniz sanirim
<ronax> informatik ne :)
<ronax> okumayan biri için iyi bir performans
<ronax> .)
<Azad> benimde oglum bilgisayar muhendisligi okuyor
<Azad> izmirde
<Azad> dokuz eylulde
<ronax> çok iyi
<sertaconay> Azad, lakabın mı ismin mi ya da ikisi de mi (:
<Azad> ikisi
<sertaconay> iran kökenli misin
<sertaconay> ser de farsça sanırım
<sertaconay> ser-taç ama taç türkçe
<Azad> azad hintçeden gelme bir isim
<Azad> ozgur demek
<Azad> ronax onerileriniz ve sadeliginiz için tesekkurler, iyi geceler diliyorum.
<ronax> eyvallah
<ronax> kolay gelsin size
<ronax> iyi geceler
<ronax> varadero : pf linux'a port edildi mi,debian server üzerinde kullanmak mümkün mü?
#ubuntu-tr 2012-06-16
<BrozaC> ronax port edilmedi
<BrozaC> edilmezde
<BrozaC> gerekte yok das gibi iptables var
<ronax> BrozaC : eyvallah
<BrozaC> slm
<ronax> a.s
<BrozaC> ronax napıcan pf yi linuxta ?
<ronax> bi server işi varda
<ronax> debian koşulacak
<BrozaC> [18:21] <ronax> bi server işi varda
<BrozaC> [18:22] <BrozaC> nasil bi iş
<ronax> BrozaC : bir iki site işi için server ayarlanmış,debian kurulacak filan. Olursa pf yide kuralım diye düşünüyordum
<ronax> pfsense yada iptablesle yapacağız artık
<BrozaC> nat olacakmi
<ronax> evet
<BrozaC> ronax nat olacakmi ? kac mbit hat olacak baglanti turu ne
<sertaconay> 1gbit port 100mbit bağlantı olacak sanırım
<BrozaC> pek sorumun cevabi olmadi
<sertaconay> ( :
<sertaconay> nat server olacak sanırım
<BrozaC> 100 mbit le nat mi kullanilir
<sertaconay> tavsiyen nedir
<BrozaC> 100 mbit le nat a gerek yokki
<ronax> vala sertac yılların natcısıyım,olur dedi
<BrozaC> o nebicim 100 mbit
<ronax> :)
<BrozaC> bir ip block u alinmiyormu
<BrozaC> superonline 100 mbit mi yoksa
<sertaconay> hetzner den bakmıştım
<BrozaC> hetzner de mi olacak server ?
<sertaconay> yüzde 80 evet
<BrozaC> ozaman pf ye hic gerek yok
<BrozaC> anca fantezi olur pf
<sertaconay> bsd fantezisi mi
<sertaconay> csf iyi mi csf
<BrozaC> paranoyak security fantezisi
<digitaloktay> BrozaC, bana bi Nas önere bilirmisin ??
<BrozaC> digitaloktay NAS derken baskanim ?
<BrozaC> kac diskli bişi ?
<digitaloktay> nas kasasi
<ronax> BrozaC : paranoyadan öteye gerçekten çok kuvvetli bir firewalla ihtiyaç var
<digitaloktay> 4-5
<BrozaC> digitaloktay hec bilmiyom  :(
<digitaloktay> 5 tane 2 TB var
<sertaconay> BrozaC, hetzner in kendi sağladığı firewall mu var göremedim ürün incelemelerinde
<BrozaC> bi sn tel
<BrozaC> hetzner deki 100 mbit e
<BrozaC> saglam firewall neden lazim olsunki
<sertaconay> 10mbit olsa mı lazım olacak ki
<BrozaC> digitaloktay kac para ayirican NAS a
<digitaloktay> hersey var zaten sadece kasa önemli
<BrozaC> rasgele firewall kurtarir onu
<BrozaC> digitaloktay kendin yap :)
<BrozaC> 5 disk icin benim tercihim o olmuştu
<BrozaC> piyasadakiler hep sorunlu
<BrozaC> firewall dediginiz şey den ne bekliyorsunuzki ?
<sertaconay> işte port yasaklasın falan
<BrozaC> güclü olması deyimi ile ne kastediyorsunuz
<BrozaC> ?
<sertaconay> iyi port yasaklasın ( :
<BrozaC> port yasaklamaya firewall a bile gerek yok
<BrozaC> zaten kendisi linux
<sertaconay> güçlü değil de hafif
<BrozaC> üstünde halleder
<sertaconay> desek daha mantıklı
<sertaconay> iptables da yeter diyoruz
<sertaconay> anlatamıyoruz ronax a
<ronax> :)
<BrozaC> iptables cok iyi bir firewall dir
<ronax> iptablese hayır demedim ki
<sertaconay> cpanel nasıl whm
<sertaconay> kullandın mı BrozaC
<ronax> pf olmazsa iptables yada pfsense dedim o kadar
<BrozaC> panel bilmem
<BrozaC> pfsense pf yi yonetiyor sadece ara yüz yine pf
<BrozaC> pf nin iptables in eline verdiği bir çok örnek gördüm
<BrozaC> iptables in de pf nin
<BrozaC> su anda hic bir projemde pf tercih etmiyorum
<BrozaC> iptables daha iyi daha hızlı daha performansli ve daha yetenekli çünki
<sertaconay> csf nasıl kullandın mı
<BrozaC> csf ne onu bile bilmiyorum
<sertaconay> config server firewall diye bir yazılım
<ronax> csf nin esamisi okunmaz
<ronax> iptablesin pf nin aleminde yahu
<BrozaC> ya gerek yok öyle şeylere
<ronax> endian desen neyse
<ronax> dansguardin yada
<ronax> csf ne
<BrozaC> dansguardian firewall bile değil
<BrozaC> sertaconay hic ugrasmayin firewall felan
<BrozaC> kurun server i gecin
<sertaconay> webmin kuralım mı kolaylık olsun
<BrozaC> sen bilirsin
<BrozaC> webmin severim ben eski alışkanlık
<BrozaC> işe yaradığı oluyor
<sertaconay> clamav iptables işi götürür diyorsun
<BrozaC> clamav la da iptables in alakasi yok
<ronax> clamav anti virüs
<BrozaC> sizin iptables kasmaniza gerek yok
<sertaconay> yani bi antivirüs bi firewall anlamında dedim
<BrozaC> server i kurun geçin
<sertaconay> kvm yi şiddetle önerir misin
<BrozaC> önermem şiddetle :)
<BrozaC> niye önerimki
<BrozaC> ihtiyacın yoksa herşey zarar
<ronax> aynen
<BrozaC> sanallaştırma ihtiyacımı var
<BrozaC> ?
<sertaconay> evet
<BrozaC> incelicen bakıcan zaten seçeneklerin çok az
<BrozaC> hetzner deki makinaya
<BrozaC> ya kvm ya openvz kurucan
<BrozaC> başkada seçeneğin yok
<sertaconay> saldırı önlemek için internet kablosunu mu çektirelim sunucuda
<sertaconay> n
<BrozaC> firewall saldırıyı önlemez
<BrozaC> saldırı dediğin ddos dur gelince ruhunu teslim edersin
<BrozaC> salavat getirmesi için bir script yaz cron a :)
<sertaconay> geçmiş olsun
<BrozaC> saldiri dediğin çeşit çeşittir
<BrozaC> korunmak için en az işe yarayan şeyde firewall dir
<BrozaC> sen port u açtıysan adam da oraya gelip sql injection vb yapıyorsa
<BrozaC> firewall ne işe yararki
<BrozaC> sistem daemon larinin configlerini düzgün yapmak ve code lari düzgün yazmak daha çok işe yarar
<BrozaC> üstünden kiralama yapmayacaksan ssh vb portları standart portlarda bulundurma yeter
<BrozaC> birde bruteforce için şifrelere dikkat et
<sertaconay> saldırıdan kastım ddos
<BrozaC> ddos u firewall nasil önlicek
<sertaconay> yoksa diğer saldırılardan  etkilemez
<sertaconay> firewall önleyecek lafı geçmedi ki ( :
<BrozaC> işe yaramaz kurdugunuz firewall ddos da
<sertaconay> varnish kullandın mı
<BrozaC> adam zaten işi biliyorsa :) server e değil firewall a saldırır daha kolay
<BrozaC> kullanmadım
<sertaconay> nginx?
<BrozaC> nginx kullanıyorum
<sertaconay> rahat demi
<BrozaC> loadbalancer olarak kullanıyorum nginx i
<BrozaC> gayet rahat
<BrozaC> ama benim kullandığım yapılar çok farklı
<BrozaC> sizinkilerde farklı ihtiyaçlar olur muhtemelen
<BrozaC> benim web servislerinin önünde bir sürü firewall loadbalancer vb var :)
<BrozaC> hiç biri de pf değil bsd değil
<sertaconay> loadbalance ı sen mi ayarladın yoksa bir firmayla mı anlaştın
<BrozaC> hepsini kendim yaptim
<BrozaC> firmalarin sağladığı loadbalance lari da çok kullandım
<BrozaC> çok gerekli bulmadığımdan almadım bu sefer
<BrozaC> netscreen alirdim muhtemelen
<BrozaC> zaten iki seçenek var citrix netsreen , bigip f5
<BrozaC> gerisi tiri viri
<BrozaC> onlarda çok pahali
<sertaconay> apache 2.2 mi kullanıyorsun webserver olarak
<BrozaC> apache , tomcat , nginx ve iss :)
<BrozaC> işe bağlı yani
<sertaconay> hangi dağıtımı tercih ediyorsun genelde sunucuda
<BrozaC> mecbur kalmazsam opensuse hariç bişi kullanmıyorum son 1 senedir
<sertaconay> daha önce sunucuda opensuse kullanan birine rastlamamıştım
<BrozaC> bir sürü firma benim yüzümden geçti :)
<sertaconay> opensuse nin masaüstünü de kullandığın için mi opensue tercihin
<BrozaC> benim rahat edemediğim distro yoki
<BrozaC> ?
<BrozaC> opensuse yi beğeniyorum o yüzden
<sertaconay> öyledir de sevilen distro olur ya hani onun içn sormuştum
<BrozaC> işimi daha iyi görüyor
<BrozaC> opensuse yi daha çok seviyorum :) ama diğerlerini de pek kullanmak istemiyorum
<BrozaC> opensuse güzel distro
<BrozaC> başım da ağrımıyor daha da kolay
<BrozaC> alışması vakit alıyor okadar
<BrozaC> bir sürü işten kurtarıyor beni
<sertaconay> tavsiyelerin için teşekkürler
<sertaconay> makbule gçeti ( :
<BrozaC> reca :) bişi demedimki
<sertaconay> o zaman:
<sertaconay> mail ve ftp server için tavsiye edeceğin program var mı
<sertaconay> qmail ve pureftpd düşünmüştük
<BrozaC> qmail bu devirde kullanan kalmadıki
<sertaconay> sendmail mi tercihin
<sertaconay> dovecot courier
<sertaconay> biri tercihindir muhakkak ( :
<BrozaC> postfix
<linuxer> merhaba
<linuxer> kimse var mı bir kaç sorum olacaktı?
<ronax> merhaba
<ronax> sorunuzu sorup bekleyin
<ronax> bilen varsa yanıtlar
<linuxer> ben konsol ekranından resim dosyasını açıcam ama u komutlarla açılmıyor
<linuxer> Ä°ndirilenler/xxx.jpg
<linuxer> baslangıç için bir problem bilen yok mu :(
<linuxer> en basitinden bir resmi veya videoyu consoledan nasıl açabilirim?
<ronax> masüstünüz ne
<ronax> videoları mplater /[video yolu]
<ronax> şeklinde açabilirsiniz
<ronax> mplayer olacak pardon
<ronax> yada sisteminizde hangi video paketi varsa
<ronax> kde filan kullanıyorsanız ve varsayalım  gwenview paketi yüklü ise :
<ronax> gwenview /home/(isminiz..vs)/Ä°ndirilenler/xxx.jpg
<ronax> komutuyla bakabilirsiniz fotalarınıza
<ronax> linuxer : kısaca böyle kolay gelsin
<linuxer> çok teşekkürler deniyorum
<linuxer> Erişim engellendi hatası aldım
<ronax> komtu yazarmısınız
<ronax> komutu
<linuxer> '/home/atillaaliyev/Videolar/1.mp4'
<linuxer> sudo su diyerekte root kullanıcıya geçtim
<linuxer> hallettim teşekkürler
<ronax> Azerbaycanlı mısınız?
<linuxer> evet
<ronax> Neresinden
<linuxer> nahxivan
<linuxer> fakat 18 senedir Türkiyedeyim :)
<ronax> naxşiwan olmasın
<ronax> :)
<linuxer> :) ş harfi sanırım ruslardan gelme :P
<linuxer> linxuta sıkıntım
<linuxer> bir erişim engeli
<linuxer> var diyor bazen demiyor
<linuxer> çok sıkıntılı
<linuxer> videoyu ucbirime
<linuxer> sürükle bırak yapınca bazen oluyor ama aynısnı elimle copy-paste yapınca
<linuxer> erişim engellendi
<ronax> niye illa konsolda izle,konsaoldan olmadığı kesin ki sürükle bırak yapıyorsunuz
<ronax> masaüstünüde söylemediniz
<Fatih_M> selam
<cufaf> sa iyi akşamlar
<cufaf> uzun zamandır ubuntu kullanmıyordum 11,10 cd vardı kurdum
<cufaf> ama masa üstünde dock tarzı bişey var
<cufaf> eski tip masa üstüne ayarlamak istiyorum
<cufaf> :) sevmedim
<cufaf> cevap verecek yok mu
<cufaf> cvp verecek kimse yook mu
<BrozaC> soruyu ben duymadım
<cufaf> BrozaC,
<cufaf> eski sürümlerde ubuntu kullandım
<cufaf> ama 11,10 kurduğumda arayüz değişmiş
<cufaf> ve ekranda solda dock tarzı menu var
<cufaf> eski masa üstü nü yani klasik olanı kullanmak mümkün sanırım
<cufaf> nasıl yapabilirim
<BrozaC> http://forum.ubuntu-tr.net/index.php?topic=28910.0
<BrozaC> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/12/how-to-make-ubuntu-11-10-look-and-feel-like-gnome-2
<cufaf> BrozaC,
<cufaf> bir sorum olacak.
<cufaf> az önce nete girebiliordum şu an giremiorum ağ durum simgesi eski beryl simgesi gibi bişey oldu.
<cufaf> intrernete giremiorum. ama paylaşımdaki dosyalara ağdan ubuntuya ulaşabiliyorum
<cufaf> ?
<cufaf> yardım edebılıcek bırısı varmı ?
<BrozaC> bilemicem böyle
<BrozaC> komut satirindan bak ağ geçidin dns in oğrumu
<BrozaC> doğrumu
<BrozaC> doğruysa genellikle çıkman lazım
<cufaf> dns gırmedım
<cufaf> sabıt ıp yaptım
<cufaf> dns gırmedım
<BrozaC> sudo echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" > /etc/resolv.conf
<BrozaC> sudo ip route sh | grep default
<BrozaC> komutununda boş gelmemesi lazım
<cufaf> ag baglantılarını duzenle dedıgım zaman kablolu kısım boş
<cufaf> reset atmadan önce kablolu baglantı 1 yazıyordu
<BrozaC> komut satiri bilirim ben sadece gui bilmem
<cufaf> Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:60:bf:31:07:f9
<cufaf>           inet addr:10.0.0.32  Bcast:10.0.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<cufaf>           inet6 addr: fe80::260:bfff:fe31:7f9/64 Scope:Link
<cufaf>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<cufaf>           RX packets:788 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<cufaf>           TX packets:857 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<cufaf>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<cufaf>           RX bytes:115316 (115.3 KB)  TX bytes:133267 (133.2 KB)
<cufaf>           Interrupt:16 Base address:0xe800
<cufaf> lo        Link encap:Local Loopback
<cufaf>           inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
<cufaf>           inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Sunucu
<cufaf>           UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1
<cufaf>           RX packets:4220 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<cufaf>           TX packets:4220 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<cufaf>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:0
<cufaf>           RX bytes:339106 (339.1 KB)  TX bytes:339106 (339.1 KB)
<cufaf> pardon
<cufaf> if config cıktısı
<cufaf> özelden atıcakdım kanal pardon
<BrozaC> ifconfig eth0
<BrozaC> dediginde bisi cikikiyormu
<BrozaC> ilk satir eth0
<BrozaC> sanirim
<BrozaC> ?
<BrozaC> önce kablosu takılımı bak
<BrozaC> mii-tool eth0
<cufaf> mi i kurulu deil diyor
<BrozaC> kotuymus
<BrozaC> ifconfig eth0 up de
<BrozaC> tail -f /var/log/syslog olması lazım ubuntu da
<BrozaC> sonra etherneti çıkarıp takınca up down
<BrozaC> diye mesaj dönmesi lazım
<BrozaC> up oluyor sa kablo takılı
<BrozaC> sonra ağ geçidi dns gir çalışır
<BrozaC> bu kadar
<cufaf> config etho up deyince SıORCSiFFLAGS ERiŞiM ENGELLENDı
<cufaf> YAZıYOR
<BrozaC> basina sudo koyacaksin demekki
<cufaf> allah razı olsun saol kardesım
<cufaf> girdi reset atayım
#ubuntu-tr 2012-06-17
<BrozaC> slm
<sertaconay> selam BrozaC
<sertaconay> uh 22:18 'de demişsin görmedim.
<BrozaC> olur oyle :)
#ubuntu-tr 2013-06-10
<turgay> selam
<lessent> herkese iyi aksamlar..
<dersimli> yatmayan bırı varmı
<lessent> buyrun..
<dersimli> ya pardusda iken pc normal calışıyodu
<dersimli> ubuntu ve turevlerını kurduktan sonra
<dersimli> fan devamlı calışıyo
#ubuntu-tr 2013-06-11
<dersimli> sıcaklık artıyo
<dersimli> nıvıda optımus dıye bışe varmış ondan kaynaklı bır sorunmuş
<dersimli> bunu nasıl gıderırız
<lessent> olabilir evet.. ekran kartından dolayı.. ya da 32 bit kurmuş olabilirsiniz
<lessent> 64 bit kurmayı deneyin..
<dersimli> 32 bıt
<dersimli> pc de 32 lık
<lessent> işlemciniz nedir ve raminizin boyutu nedir?
<dersimli> ı386
<dersimli> 2 gb
<dersimli> ddr3
<lessent> ekran kartından da kaynaklanabilir.. eger ubuntu kuruluysa marketten ekran kartınızın modeline uygun sürücüyü yükleyin..
<dersimli> ekran kartımızı nasıl ögrenıyokki
<lessent> işlemcinizi yoran işlevi soylerseniz daha iyi yardımcı olabilirim..
<dersimli> pc acılır acılmaz fan uçusa geciyor
<lessent> lspci yazın donanımızı gorebilirsiniz..
<lessent> muthemelen ekran kartıdır..
<lessent> lspci | grep VGA komutunu kullanın..
<dersimli> Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09
<dersimli> buymuş
<lessent> "lspci | grep VGA" bu komutu kullanın..
<dersimli>  lspci | grep VGA 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09) murat@murat-A15 ~ $
<dersimli> sesi azalttım
<lessent> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -y
<lessent> bu işlemden sonra res atın..
<lessent> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:sarvatt/sna-intel && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade-y
<dersimli>  N: Ignoring file 'medibuntu.list.save' in directory '/etc/apt/sources.list.d/' as it has an invalid filename extension N: Ignoring file 'ubuntu.list.save' in directory '/etc/apt/sources.list.d/' as it has an invalid filename extension N: Ignoring file 'local-repository.list.save' in directory '/etc/apt/sources.list.d/' as it has an invalid filename extension N: Ignoring file 'mj-casalogic-ironhide-quantal.list.save' in directory
<dersimli> boyle bişe diyo
<lessent> sudo apt-get install intel-linux-graphics-installer sunu deneyin bi..
<dersimli> ok abi
<lessent> ingilizceniz varsa forumlarda araştırın..
<lessent> ingilizce arama yaparken google.co.uk tercih edebilirsiniz..
<dersimli> aha bır olsa
<dersimli> sagol
<lessent> deneyin..
<dersimli> yarın ilk işim windows kurmak olsun
<lessent> :)
<dersimli> :)
<lessent> edubuntu kurmanızı tavsiye ederim..
<lessent> ya da lubuntu..
<dersimli> ubuntu n hepsını kurdum
<lessent> linuxa geçmek istiyosunuz sanırım..
<dersimli> yetmedi
<lessent> lubuntu kurdunuz mu?
<lessent> hafif bi masaüstüsü vardır..
<dersimli> şimdi mintdeyım
<lessent> mint de iyidir..
<dersimli> ubuntu unyt
<dersimli> kubuntu
<lessent> cinnamon mesela bende cpu yu %80lerde falan kullanıyodu..
<dersimli> lubuntu xubuntu
<dersimli> linuxu coktandır kullanıyomda
<dersimli> bu apt de yenıyık
<lessent> http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=tr&sl=auto&tl=tr&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.startos.org%2F buna bi bakın!
<lessent> benim eski bilgisayarıma kurdugum cok da begendiğim bi sistem..
<dersimli> pisıcıydık
<dersimli> şimdi bu pc den kaynaklanan sorunlara bakarak
<dersimli> deseler ubuntumu pardusmu
<dersimli> benım için pardus cok uzun ara önde derim
<lessent> zaten işletim sistemlerinin temel işlevi sizin donanımızla olan uyumudur..
<dersimli> ha eskı pardus
<lessent> gnome, kde, cinnamon vs gibi masaüstü cogu işletim sisteminde standarttır
<dersimli> gnomu sevmedım gıttı
<dersimli> unıty sankım oldu bıttıye getırmışler
<dersimli> cınnamon eee
<dersimli> kde can abi
<lessent> unity daha kullanıslıdır gnome shelle gore.. bilmiyorum bana oyle geliyor..
<dersimli> evet
<dersimli> ama dedıgım gıbı ben ubuntuda yenıyım
<lessent> dediğim gibi masaüstü hemen hemen her işletim sisteminde standarttır.. fedora kullansan yabancılık cekmezsin mesela paruds kullandıgın icin..
<dersimli> benımkı ustun köru degerlendırme
<dersimli> evet
<lessent> distrowatch.com burdan işletim sistemlerine göz atabilirsin.. hoşuna giden masaüstünü indir dene :) virtualbox kullanırsan daha kolay halledersin..
<lessent> ben müsade isteyeyim artık..
<lessent> saat epey erken oldu :)
<dersimli> musade senın abi
<lessent> iyi geceler.. kolay gelsin..
<turgay> selam
<suigeneris> lan
<suigeneris> nvidia yuzunden yeniden kurmak zorunda kaliyorum
<suigeneris> :S
<dersimli> yanlışlıklo sources.list.d yi sıldım bır sorun olurmu
<cgural> sorun olursa istersin dersimli :)
<Shehrazad> Selam #ubuntu-tr!
<f0und> Selam Shehrazad!
<ElixirVitae> Selam #ubuntu-tr!
<f0und> Selam ElixirVitae!
#ubuntu-tr 2013-06-12
<lessent> herkese selamlar..
<Kartagis> selam lessent
<lessent> nasılsınız Kartagis, ?
<Kartagis> iyi diyelim iyi olalım
<Kartagis> sen nasılsın?
<lessent> tesekkur ederm.. ben de iyiyim.. kosturmaca ugrasıyorum.. :)
<hanzala> slm
<hanzala> 32 bıt depo adresı bılen varmı
<kserkses> hanzala : şuradan işini görebilirsin : http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<hanzala> sagol abi
<hanzala> slmlr
<hanzala> var lib apt anahtar acılmıyor hatası nasıl giderilir
#ubuntu-tr 2013-06-13
<kserkses> s.a
<ozcanesen> selamlar
<ozcanesen> özdevimli neyin türkçe karşılığı oluyor?
<ozcanesen> "özdevimli bir çalıştırılabilir değil" mesajını çözemedim de
<ozcanesen> dinamik falan sanırım
<kserkses> ozcanesen : automation e karşilik kullanilirdi ama pc de neye karşilik kullaniliyor bîlmîyorum
<ozcanesen> kserkses, yani benim karşıma çıkan yerde statik/dinamik ikisinden biri olmak zorunda
<ozcanesen> bana dinamik daha mantıklı geldi
<ozcanesen> ama emin olamadım sorayım dedim
<ozcanesen> otomasyon = dinamik olabilir sanki
<kserkses> https://translations.launchpad.net/+languages/tr
<kserkses> Bu ekipteki bir ark'i bulup sormak lazim :)
<turgay_> ozcanesen:   nerde geçiyor
<ozcanesen> turgay_, ldd diye bir uygulamanın çıktısı
<ozcanesen> statik ya da dinamik demesi lazım işte
<ozcanesen> özdevimli de dinamik demekmiş
<ozcanesen> baktım sözlükten
<ozcanesen> ama bir afallıyor insan görünce :)
<ozcanesen> böyle kelimeler yerine yıllardır statik dinamik kullandığımız için
<hanzala> slm
<hanzala>  bu hata nasıl duzeltılır
<hanzala> [16449.329759] [ERROR]The Bumblebee daemon has not been started yet or the socket path /var/run/bumblebee.socket was incorrect. [16449.329804] [ERROR]Could not connect to bumblebee daemon - is it running?
<hanzala> slmlr
<hanzala>  [ 1295.549814] [ERROR]The Bumblebee daemon has not been started yet or the socket path /var/run/bumblebee.socket was incorrect. [ 1295.549885] [ERROR]Could not connect to bumblebee daemon - is it running? murat@murat-A15 ~ $
<hanzala> bu hata nasıl duzeltılır
#ubuntu-tr 2013-06-14
<kserkses> s.a
<ElixirVitae> Selam #ubuntu-tr!
<f0und> Selam ElixirVitae!
<Bulent09> selam
<hanzala> slmlr
<hanzala> pc sınde optımus olan varmı acaba
<ElixirVitae> o/ Conqueror!
<hanzala> optımus dan anlıyan bır arkadas varmıdır
<kserkses> hanzala, olsa yazarlar de mi
<hanzala> :)
<hanzala> olmasalarda yazan var dimi
<kserkses> valla ters birşeyler duyma birilerinden diye dedim. Pco olaydi görürdün gününü :)
<kserkses> Paco
<hanzala> :)
<hanzala> paco benım oldugum yere pek takılmaz
<hanzala> aykut usta bılır
<hanzala> karsımdakıne göre degişen bır yabım var
<Conqueror> selamlar
<hanzala> o kufurbazise bende assagı kalmam
<hanzala> aleykımselam
<kserkses> Conqueror, a.s
#ubuntu-tr 2013-06-15
<turgay> selam
<kserkses> s.a
<ElixirVitae> Selam #ubuntu-tr!
<f0und> Selam ElixirVitae!
#ubuntu-tr 2013-06-16
<turgay> selam
<irctc159> slm arkadaşlar
<irctc159> müsait olan var mı?
<irctc159> uefi windows 8'li laptopuma  dual boot ubuntu yükeleyecektimde
<firehawk> slm
<firehawk> orda kimse yok mu?
<firehawk> yardımcı olabiliecek birisi var mı?
<firehawk_> selam arkdaşlar
<firehawk> slm arkadaşlar
<firehawk> yardımcı olavak birileri var mı?
<genc> slm
<genc> calc kullanan varmı
<genc> yada writer
<genc> =sum (<E2>*0,30)+(<E3>0,35)+(<E4>*0,15)+(<E5>*0,35) yanlış denklem hatası alıyorum
<akar1m_> selam
<akar1m_> cacti kullanan ya da kullanmış var mı
<genc> http://k1306.hizliresim.com/1b/j/p7qqw.png
<Conqueror> =sum((<E2>*0,30)+(<E3>0,35)+(<E4>*0,15)+(<E5>*0,35))
<Conqueror> şu şekilde dener misin bi?
<Conqueror> =SUM(E2*0.3+E3*0.35+E4*0.15+E5*0.35)
<genc> aynı hatayı alıyorum [    ]
<genc> denedim
<Conqueror> =SUM(E2*0.3+E3*0.35+E4*0.15+E5*0.35)
<Conqueror> bu bende işe yarıyor
<genc> 0 deger veriyor
<Conqueror> E2, E3, E4,E5 'de
<Conqueror> bir şeyler yazıyor mu?
<Conqueror> herhangi birisinde de olabilir
<genc> http://k1306.hizliresim.com/1b/j/p7qqw.png
<genc> onlardada formul var
<genc> carpla
<Conqueror> draw'ı bilemeyeceğim
<Conqueror> calc'de çalışıyor bu meret
<genc> writer
<genc> nokta olmaz carpar
<genc> virgül yüzde ayrımı
<firehawk> slm arkadaşlar
<ElixirVitae> Selam #ubuntu-tr!
<f0und> Selam ElixirVitae!
<Conqueror> selam ElixirVitae firehawk
<firehawk> arkadaşlar benim bir sorum olacaktı
<Conqueror> Selam #ubuntu-tr!
<f0und> Selam Conqueror!
<firehawk> ben yeni bir laptop aldım
<akar1m_> herkese selam
<firehawk> haliyle
<firehawk> ubuntu yüklemesi zor bu yeni laptoplara
<ElixirVitae> Dur tahmin edeyim: UEFI problemi
<firehawk> uefi filan
<firehawk> he
<ElixirVitae> （　≖‿≖）
<ElixirVitae> Legacy diye bir olay var BIOS üzerinde, onu dene.
<ElixirVitae> Modelden modele değişiyor bir de.
<firehawk> ben bir şekilde cd'den başlatmasını becerdim lakin yüklerken birkaç yazı çıktı diye vazgeçtim
<ElixirVitae> UEFI ile beraber win + *nix yapabiliyorsun artık.
<ElixirVitae> &g ubuntu windows dual boot uefi
<f0und> ElixirVitae: installation - Install Ubuntu next to Windows 8 (UEFI dual boot) - Ask ...: <http://askubuntu.com/questions/236787/install-ubuntu-next-to-windows-8-uefi-dual-boot>; Dual boot UEFI Windows 7 and Ubuntu 12.04 (both 64 bits). W7 ...: <http://askubuntu.com/questions/193144/dual-boot-uefi-windows-7-and-ubuntu-12-04-both-64-bits-w7-entry-doesnt-appea>; Dual boot Windows 8 ubuntu 12.10 UEFI - Ask (3 more messages)
<ElixirVitae> &more
<firehawk> birincisi sda bağlı bulunuyor ayırırsanız ulaşamazsınıız dedi
<f0und> ElixirVitae: Ubuntu: <http://askubuntu.com/questions/232602/dual-boot-windows-8-ubuntu-12-10-uefi>; Dual-boot Windows 8 and Ubuntu 12.10 on UEFI hardware ...: <http://www.linuxbsdos.com/2012/11/05/dual-boot-windows-8-and-ubuntu-12-10-on-uefi-hardware/>; [ubuntu] Dual boot Ubuntu and Windows 8 UEFI Mode - Ubuntu Forums: <http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2129980>; Linux Today - Dual-boot Windows (more messages)
<firehawk> birde
<firehawk> o seçeneye hayır dedikten sonra elle bölümlendirmek istedim
<firehawk> ubuntuyu kurmak istediğim yere
<firehawk> tırnak içinde  şu ifadeyi girdim ''/''
<firehawk> ingilizce bir terim geldi
<firehawk> şimdi unuttum boot başlangıcıyla alakalı herhalde
<ElixirVitae> İngilizcen var mı firehawk?
<firehawk> uefi yerine grup getir mekle ilgiliydi sanırım
<firehawk> iyi sayılır ingilizcem
<ElixirVitae> Şuraya baktın mı? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<ElixirVitae> Dediğim gibi işin kolayı "legacy mode", yani eski tip BIOS.
<ElixirVitae> Diğer türlü de yapılıyor ama biraz zahmetli.
<ElixirVitae> Dün arkadaşı ikna edebilseydim yeni topladığım sistemine ubuntu kurmaya, deneyecektim.
<ElixirVitae> Bu arada yeni BIOSlar çok çılgın, fare desteği bile var.
<ElixirVitae> Modern interface \o/
<firehawk> ben bir not alayım yazılanları buraya aktarayım arkadaşlar ne dediğimi anlamış olursunuz
<ElixirVitae> Denedin mi firehawk?
<ElixirVitae> "Legacy mode" olayını?
<firehawk> bir dk
<firehawk> yeniden başlatıcam
<firehawk> fotorafını çekicem
<firehawk> nereye yükeleyeyim fotoyu
<firehawk> görüp değerlendirmeniz için
<ElixirVitae> imgur.com
<firehawk> slm
<firehawk> biraz önce yazmıştım
<firehawk> yeni aldığım laptopa uefiden dolayı yükleme sorunu yaşıyordum
<ElixirVitae> Hatırlamıyorum.
<ElixirVitae> ( ¬‿¬)
<firehawk> çalışan cd'den yazıyorum
<ElixirVitae> <ElixirVitae> Denedin mi firehawk?
<ElixirVitae> <ElixirVitae> "Legacy mode" olayını?
<firehawk> uefiden girdim sanırım screen shot alıyorum bir dakka
<firehawk> boot loader code yazıyor bu ne?
<firehawk> fotoları nereye atayım
<firehawk> görmeniz lazım naptığımı
<firehawk> ilkin şöyle bişey çıktı
<firehawk> http://postimg.org/image/72hvjhx1j/
<firehawk> sonra en alttaki seçeneği seçtim http://postimg.org/image/e4qu2plg3/
<firehawk> swap ve kök dizini belirledim http://postimg.org/image/w05gowl3n/
<firehawk> lakin
<firehawk> şu yazı çıktı
<firehawk> http://postimg.org/image/54e5gcepb/
#ubuntu-tr 2014-06-10
<slarikan> slm
#ubuntu-tr 2014-06-11
<slarikan> slm
<slarikan> turgay: kubuntuya geçtim
<slarikan> synaptic yok yahu
<fnoyanisi> slm
#ubuntu-tr 2014-06-12
<zippo^> is someone there?
<zippo^> psychicist???
#ubuntu-tr 2014-06-13
<fnoyanisi> slm
<zippo^> fnoyanisi, why isn't #wikipedia-tr really active?
<zippo^> :/
<fnoyanisi> zippo : why would you expect me to know that?
<fnoyanisi> bu zippo^bot mu ya
<zippo^> no, i am no bot, fnoyanisi
<zippo^> I am searching to Turkish people that they can translate about deafblind, because I see that are no really information about deafblind on Wikipedia. Now it must be happen , fu
<zippo^> fo
<zippo^> fnoyanisi
<fnoyanisi> zippo^ : why did you think this channel is the right place for that?
<fnoyanisi> just the name -tr made you think so?
#ubuntu-tr 2014-06-14
<Conqueror> aloha millet
#ubuntu-tr 2014-06-15
<denem> kimse var mı
<denem> d
<denem> d
<ahmetkanar> s.a
<symptom1> selam
<symptom1> wicd yükleyip network managerı kaldırdım ama tepede görünen applet de gitti nasıl geri getirebilirim? wicd ile alakalı bir durum mudur?
<vento> s.a
#ubuntu-tr 2015-06-09
<fnoyanisi> selam
<fnoyanisi> kimse var mi
<fnoyanisi> raspberry pi kullanan var mi
<fnoyanisi> o da mi yok
<aykut> cloud-init ne
<aykut> gençler
<aykut> ubuntuda saçma sapan paketler çıktı
<aykut> yine
<aykut> digitalocean a küfür etcem arch ı kaldırdıkları için
#ubuntu-tr 2015-06-10
<treyteodor> merhabalar arkadaşlar
<treyteodor> forum çöktümü :(
<treyteodor> bumblebee konusunda yardım talep edicektim arkadaşlar , bilgisi dahilinde olan biri varsa yardımcı olabilirmi? forumdaki bumblebee ikinci karta görev devretme konusunu makinama uyguladım ama netice alamıyorum gerekli düzenlemeleri yaptıgım halde
<treyteodor> makinamın ram cache kısmı wine üzerinden exe kullandıgım anda şişmeye başlıyor sanırsam bumblebee ile aktifleştiremediğim nvidia kartımdan dolayı müsait olan bi arkadaş yardımcı olursa memnun olurum :)
<treyteodor> turgay merhabalar
#ubuntu-tr 2015-06-12
<fnoyanisi> selam
<fnoyanisi> kimse var mi
<Kartagis> hayır
<fnoyanisi> iyi
<Kartagis> heh
<Kartagis> merhaba bu arada
<fnoyanisi> merhaba :)
<fnoyanisi> geyik de olsa insanin konusasi geliyo bazen
<fnoyanisi> linux kullanicilari toplantilari filan oluyodu, 4-5 adam gelirdi ama yine de hos bi shobet donerdi
<fnoyanisi> kafede filan
<Kartagis> valla cocuk oldugundan beri benim sosyal yasam durdu
<Kartagis> zaten cok vardi ya
<fnoyanisi> oyle deme ya
<fnoyanisi> biz de bekliyoruz Allah kismet ederse
<fnoyanisi> kime sorsak oyle diyo
<fnoyanisi> bunalima girdim :/
<Kartagis> sen Auckland'da misin?
<Kartagis> evet Auckland'dasin
<Kartagis> http://www.ip2location.com/219.88.160.207
<fnoyanisi> yok Wellington
<fnoyanisi> sanirim ISP Auckland'dan cikiyo
<fnoyanisi> zaten o kadar uzak olunca ha ora ha bura fark etmiyo :)
<Kartagis> Wellington da kuzey adasindaydi, degil mi?
<fnoyanisi> evet, kuzey adanin dibi...biliyorsun buralari :)
<Kartagis> bir ara bakmistim
<Kartagis> Auckland'da arkadaslar var
<Kartagis> orada yasiyorlar
<fnoyanisi> daha gitmedim Auckland'a kismetse bi iki aya ugrarim bi
<fnoyanisi> merak da ediyorum, burada kis ama yine de gezmek guzel olur
<Kartagis> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Leylek-leylek-havada/180356185337957
<Kartagis> onlarin sayfasi
<fnoyanisi> hadi ya :) bi bakim
<fnoyanisi> iyi gezmislet
<fnoyanisi> ben de gezmeyi severim ama simdi cocuk var ufukta, daha ne akdar gezeriz artik Alla hbilir
<Kartagis> ya bir grubu vardi da, sayfasini bulmaya calisiyorum
<Kartagis> azter miydi, anter miydi
<Kartagis> bir seydi
<Kartagis> https://www.facebook.com/AsterBand.Nz
<fnoyanisi> way!
<fnoyanisi> benim mudur de bu grupta caliyo, bi ben kazma gibi kalmisim ya
<Kartagis> adi ne mudurun
<Kartagis> ?
<fnoyanisi> wellington da
<fnoyanisi> John ismi
<fnoyanisi> arada bar'da filn cikiyorlar
<Kartagis> uyeler arasinda john yok
<Kartagis> heh
<Kartagis> james var, don var
<Kartagis> yabanci olarak
<Kartagis> dan
<fnoyanisi> Auckland'da turk daha cok ama sehir de cok pahaliymis. zaten burasi pahali, orasini dusunmek bile istemiyor insan
<fnoyanisi> neyse gider goruruz :) yagmur kis filan, bise olmaz
<fnoyanisi> I meant, what about bash?
<Kartagis> ?
<fnoyanisi> yok ya baska nalada yazacaktim buraya yazdim yanlislikla
#ubuntu-tr 2015-06-13
<fnoyanisi> slm
#ubuntu-tr 2015-06-14
<fnoyanisi> slm
<turgay> selam
<turgay> fnoyanisi:  hoş geldin
<fnoyanisi> hosbulduk turgay
<fnoyanisi> masaallah kanalda ses var ya :)
<turgay> evet aynen
<fnoyanisi> bi ara pardus kanali vardi, bayagi canliydi
<fnoyanisi> bilmem burada var mi daha once oraya takilanlardan kimse
#ubuntu-tr 2016-06-13
<hwpplayer1> Merhaba arkadaşlar nasılsınız
#ubuntu-tr 2016-06-14
<HoHOOho> hry
<Hohoohoo> beyler
<r00trs> s.a
<ogny> c
<ogny> pardon
<wuhuhu> selam
<az> selam wuhuhu
<wuhuhu> selam az
<wuhuhu> az veren candan çok veren maldan en sevidiğim atasözüdür
<az> :-D
<tlghndeniz> selamın aleyküm
<hgfhfhg> asdafqwfqfasfaf
<tlghndeniz_> beyler bana yardımcı olabilcek varmı ?
#ubuntu-tr 2016-06-15
<fnoyanisi> selam
<fnoyanisi> neyse, muhabbeti bolmim kanada, cok hararetli geciyo
<rypervenche> Does anyone here speak English? I'm having an issue with my locale.
<az> I does rypervenche
<az> * I do
<rypervenche> az: Do you ever have problem with programs that don't know how to use iİ and ıI properly?
<az> I've started to have problems with firefox only.
<rypervenche> az: I just started using tr_TR.UTF-8 locale (I'm learning Turkish) and some programs don't work sometimes, like i3 shortcuts when there is a "i" in the name.
<az> you have the English keyboard layout but shortcuts does not work?
<rypervenche> az: Correct. like ctrl+alt+i isn't recognized.
<rypervenche> And ctrl+alt+Insert
<az> I'm not really into shortcuts. I do not use it much. if you want me to test it on my system the I would like to know what program are these shortcuts used in.
#ubuntu-tr 2016-06-16
<rypervenche> az: It happens with rsync and the --info option. It also happens when I have a keyboard shortcut set up in my i3 config.
<rypervenche> az: It doesn't matter what the shortcut does. Both the "i" and "Insert" keys are not being recognized.
<hakan> selamun aleyküm
#ubuntu-tr 2016-06-17
<rypervenche> az: I found more programs that don't work. I don't think I'll be able to use the tr_TR.UTF-8 locale :(
#ubuntu-tr 2016-06-19
<reinstra> Elimde i686 mimarisinde eski bir laptop var. Gentoo ve Arch linux kullan diye öneri aldım. Sizce 512 mb ddr ram ile en iyi hangisi çalışır. Birde mümkünse masaüstü arayüz önerilerinede açığım
#ubuntu-tr 2017-06-13
<elan> selamlar,update manager os update yaparken takılıyor nasıl çözerim 17.04
<elan> uit
#ubuntu-tr 2018-06-11
<istanbul-mehmet> selam arkadaslar
<istanbul-mehmet> arkadaslar benim bir sorunum var ubuntuda php kodlamak için bir programa itiyacım var aradıgım ozellikler şu. php yazarken ornegin hata yaptigim satiri isaretlesin
<istanbul-mehmet> syntax hatasi yani
#ubuntu-tr 2018-06-13
<ne14u> selam
#ubuntu-tr 2018-06-14
<scope_> s,a windowtan ubuntu 18.04e geçiþ yaptým. composer ile ilgili hata alýyorum; hangi satýra ne iþlem yapýlmasý gerektiðini bilmiyorum. Ýnternette çözüm bulamadým. Anlayan varsa, yardým ederse sevinirim. Çýktý þu þekilde;
<scope_> PHP Fatal error:  Interface 'Symfony\Component\Console\Formatter\OutputFormatterStyleInterface' not found in /usr/share/php/Symfony/Component/Console/Formatter/OutputFormatterStyle.php on line 21
<ardonz> merhabalar yeni laptoba ubuntu kurulumu yaptım fakat bazı sorunlar çıktı ve bootlardığımda grub2.02 cmd ekranı karşıma çıkıyor
#ubuntu-tr 2020-06-13
<jet_> s.a.
<groudon_> türkçe kunuşyoran var mı?
